# My trip through Californias Redwood Forests



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 24, 2011)

I will post a few picts of some big Redwoods that I came across out in California on this trip up and down the coast.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Jumper (Feb 24, 2011)

I drove from Port Angeles, WA to Los Angeles along the coast in 1982 and seeing those trees made the trip worth it! I particularily remember spending some time at the "Lady Bird Johnson Grove" as being the highlight.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## jimdad07 (Feb 24, 2011)

Breathtaking to see those pictures looking up. That must have been the highlight of the trip. Just think, the old time loggers used to cut them down by hand.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 24, 2011)

jimdad07 said:


> Breathtaking to see those pictures looking up. That must have been the highlight of the trip. Just think, the old time loggers used to cut them down by hand.


 
Yes Jim,..I shook hands and talked to them oldtimers first hand back in 1970-75, my first years I worked out on the lefthand coast.


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## caleath (Feb 24, 2011)

Thats something else...where are the pictures of you?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 24, 2011)

caleath said:


> Thats something else...where are the pictures of you?


 
I am the camera man, and you don`t want to see my ugly mug....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 24, 2011)

Jumper said:


> I drove from Port Angeles, WA to Los Angeles along the coast in 1982 and seeing those trees made the trip worth it! I particularily remember spending some time at the "Lady Bird Johnson Grove" as being the highlight.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


 
The trees were my highlight also, although I seen a lot more and bigger trees back in the early 70`s it was a relief for me to still see there are some of them still standing.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 24, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> Nice! Thanks for sharing.


 
My pleasure.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 24, 2011)

Interesting sign along the Avenue of the Giants,


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 25, 2011)

Meyer's Flat had a big mill at one time, it and the town didn't really come back after the '64 flood.
Did you drive through that tree?


----------



## kev1n (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pics Jerry, it brings back memories from my childhood. Those redwoods are amazing. They grow lots of wonderful things in that part of the country!
Kevin


----------



## KD57 (Feb 25, 2011)

Cool pics, thanks !!


----------



## CM76 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the great pictures Jerry. I would love to get over to California some day to see these wonderful trees for myself.

Thanks for sharing.

Regards,

Chris.


----------



## WesternSaw (Feb 25, 2011)

*Jerry*

Great pictures of those old Redwoods you posted.Seems you were lucky enough to get a couple of pictures of two tree gnomes as well, LOL!Amazing to me still that you can hop on a plane and a few hours later a whole different place awaits you.
Lawrence


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 25, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Meyer's Flat had a big mill at one time, it and the town didn't really come back after the '64 flood.
> Did you drive through that tree?


 
Was it the Eel River that flooded?
I did not see a tree that I could drive through but plenty where I could take up residing with little effort.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 25, 2011)

Great Pics brings back memories. I grew up out there. Dad lived in a logging camp and logged up there way back when. He liked taking the family up there and show us those big redwoods.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 25, 2011)

kev1n said:


> Thanks for sharing your pics Jerry, it brings back memories from my childhood. Those redwoods are amazing. They grow lots of wonderful things in that part of the country!
> Kevin


 
You betcha Kevin,..I ate as many oranges,grapes and dates as my ole stomach could hold, never in my life did I see oranges for sale at 7 pounds for a dollar. I spent about $20. at one roadside stand and could have fed 10 people for a week on all the stuff I got.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 25, 2011)

CM76 said:


> Thanks for the great pictures Jerry. I would love to get over to California some day to see these wonderful trees for myself.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


 
Hope you make that trip.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 25, 2011)

petesoldsaw said:


> Great pictures of those old Redwoods you posted.Seems you were lucky enough to get a couple of pictures of two tree gnomes as well, LOL!Amazing to me still that you can hop on a plane and a few hours later a whole different place awaits you.
> Lawrence


 
Thanks Lawrence, I used the gnomes to give some sort of size reference to those trees, without them in some of the picts it would be hard to figure just how big these trees are. The world is getting smaller all the time, really amazes me also as when I was a child sailing around the world on a ship was the more common way to travel and it took a long time, now coast to coast is around 8 hrs., totally different parts of the world indeed.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sagetown said:


> Great Pics brings back memories. I grew up out there. Dad lived in a logging camp and logged up there way back when. He liked taking the family up there and show us those big redwoods.


 
I grew up in logging camps on this coast, all my family on both sides were involved with logging and woods work, my wife and her family also, guess you could say its in my blood. I would have enjoyed growing up on the West coast myself, but at least I got to see more of it than I did back in the 70`s.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 25, 2011)

I heard it never snows in California but I did drive through some snow on Wed the 16th.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 25, 2011)

It was a dreadful drive from the coast out through the woods to Leggitt, after dark through 3-4" of heavy wet snow in a Accura Integra with worn allseasons on all 4 corners, that road is the epitomy of hairpin 10-15 mph turns. LOL

Found a saw shop in Garberville


----------



## jimdad07 (Feb 25, 2011)

Great pictures Jerry, looks like you and your family made some memories.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 25, 2011)

Jerry, was old one-thumb still working that shop?

Yep, the Eel was a major offender. All of the little towns on the Ave were washed away. Miranda, Meyers Flat, Weott, Redcrest, Pepperwood, Shively........


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 26, 2011)

jimdad07 said:


> Great pictures Jerry, looks like you and your family made some memories.


 
We sure did Jim.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 26, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Jerry, was old one-thumb still working that shop?
> 
> Yep, the Eel was a major offender. All of the little towns on the Ave were washed away. Miranda, Meyers Flat, Weott, Redcrest, Pepperwood, Shively........


 
I was there too early, just a young fella there that told me that it would be another 30 mins or so before the owner/ mechanic would show up, had to get underway and head out for the Oregon border.
Must have been a massive rain storm to raise the river that much.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 6, 2011)

I lifted this from an HSU doc.
The floods of December 1964 resulted from meteorological conditions similar to those of the December 1955 floods. An arctic airmass moved into northern California on December 14, 1964, and precipitation on December 18-20 produced large quantities of snow. Beginning on December 20, a storm track 500 miles wide extended from Hawaii to Oregon and northern California. Warm, moist air collided with the arctic air and resulted in turbulent storms that produced unprecedented rainfall on northern California and melted much of the snow from the previous storms. In the Mattole River basin, nearly 50 inches of rain was reported during December 19-23, with 15 inches observed in 24 hours. In most of the coastal mountains and many locations in the northern Sierra Nevada. the December 19-23 rainfall totals were 20-25 inches.


----------



## flushcut (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't know, maybe it's just me but I want to cut one down.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 6, 2011)

flushcut said:


> I don't know, maybe it's just me but I want to cut one down.


 
Not just you.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## flushcut (Mar 6, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Not just you.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I am glad I am not alone on this one.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 6, 2011)

I have some "picked" out.


----------



## flushcut (Mar 6, 2011)

pioneerguy600 said:


>


 
I want this one!


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 6, 2011)

You can find better than that skinny stick.

I have my eye on a 15 footer, it's tied up in a property line dispute. Funny thing, both parties want it cut. Through my contacts, I can get three sets of staging, enough for anything.


----------



## flushcut (Mar 6, 2011)

I am so envious, if you do drop it can you take a s#&t ton of pics.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 6, 2011)

Betcherass!


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 6, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Betcherass!


 
By god, I'm coming to film it!


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 6, 2011)

The damned thing has been tied up in court for years. It will be felled, when is anybodies guess. I plan on slicing chunks out of it.
It's a leftover, it has substantial fire damage, the upper half is spike top. Not a tall tree. I was told it was 280 feet, I deducted 30 feet of wishful thinking. Swelled butt, fast tapered, big limbed, low land tree. If I can get past the gate, I'll get fresh pics, my older ones are locked in a hard drive that died three years ago.


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 6, 2011)

Wonder what type of reading a seismograph would show when one of those big boys hits the ground?


----------



## paccity (Mar 6, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> You can find better than that skinny stick.
> 
> I have my eye on a 15 footer, it's tied up in a property line dispute. Funny thing, both parties want it cut. Through my contacts, I can get three sets of staging, enough for anything.


 
let us know when it gets dropped. i'll drop what i'm doing and drive right on down.


----------



## paccity (Mar 6, 2011)

good pics. i need to take my kids down to see them.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 6, 2011)

Anyone headed this way, shoot me a line.


----------



## flushcut (Mar 6, 2011)

You might want to be careful with the invite with a tree like that on the line. You may just about draw everybody.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh dear.

That hand will be kept close to the vest.

ha ha
I would be happy to show the best of what is left of the Redwoods.


----------



## flushcut (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 12, 2011)

If it comes to drop day I am only a day away, 8 hr flight and a 6 hr drive + a couple hours to pick up a rental.
I can run a saw or a camera.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 12, 2011)

Sure enough Jerry, we cut the fun stuff and let the kids do the grunt work.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 13, 2011)

Very cool! Thanks for posting, amazing how big them redwoods are!


----------



## Buckshot00 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 29, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Sure enough Jerry, we cut the fun stuff and let the kids do the grunt work.


 
Sounds good, that coast is my adopted home.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 29, 2011)

Blazin said:


> Very cool! Thanks for posting, amazing how big them redwoods are!


 
You are welcome, they sure are.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 29, 2011)

Softwoodsrule said:


> Thanks for sharing.


 
My pleasure,:smile2:


----------



## cat-face timber (Apr 1, 2011)

Those trees are just amazing.
Thanks for sharing!

RandyMac, When you do fall that tree, please let us/me know I would love to watch.

Amazing trees!


----------

